# Cleaning Canister Hoses



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone.

So, for the first time since I've owned this Fluval 405, I think I should clean out the hoses. I just cleaned the intake and output bits, and they were nasty... Like a fat person's arteries. But, my predicament is that I don't have a brush that's long enough to do it. What would you guys recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've never brushed mine on my Fluval FX5, but I do take my hose and spray the bejeezus out of it with the hose on full blast. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I did the same thing the other week and I just ran water through it and it got most of it out. I didn't want to get rid of all of it because I still want some bacteria left in it.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Spraying it period wont get rid of bacteria. It just gets rid of solid matter, which you don't want. The filter media is where the bacteria is, you can take everything and take bleach to it and you'll only have minimal cycling going on.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can get a brush on a long flexible wire to pull through. Its exactly the same thing they sell for cleaning big brass instruments (like trombones).


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

blindkiller85 said:


> Spraying it period wont get rid of bacteria. It just gets rid of solid matter, which you don't want. The filter media is where the bacteria is, you can take everything and take bleach to it and you'll only have minimal cycling going on.


Oh really? Hmm, didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just did this, the only thing I was worried about is the bacteria staying alive due to my tank not being up and running. Basically keep the filter media wet, and you'll have a month or two with no problems. Bleached the inside of my tank/hoses/airlines/everthing aside from filter media and I fishless cycled in 4 days back to normal.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A month? Don't leave a canister filter off and closed for more than 1 day. It can go 'anaerobic' and start making HS.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Get one of those long slinky like sticks that has a brush on the end and run it through. Or you can try to run a great deal of water through it quickly.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I also don't feel a filter can sit a month without loosing its cycle and going anaerobic. That thing had to stink....


----------

